# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  A. Splendopleure (Tiko Green) Female

## SQUEAK

Hello all,

I recently received a male/female pair of the fish named in the title. They have now been in their tank for 3 weeks. First, some information:

Tank:
5.5 Gallon (US)
Sponge filtration
Driftwood & cave
Plants: Dwarf Hairgrass, Wisteria, and one I don't know the name of.
Fish: 1 male Tiko Green, 1 female Tiko Green, 1 Otocinculus
pH: 7.1-7.2
10 watt fluorescent bulb
Cycled tank

Here are some pictures of the fish and tank. I apologize for the large size of the pictures, but I have to run to class again (just came home to clean tanks & write this), so I didn't have time to resize the pictures. The first three pictures are the most recent ones, the last two I took when the killifish first arrived.

The male seems to be doing quite well. It is not easy for me to get him to feed, but he eventually grudgingly eats frozen/dried food. He has taken to the tank well I think, although I rarely can see him - he's always behind the driftwood. Fins extended, will swim around the tank when I'm not right next to it.

The female was alright for a good while (a couple of weeks), and accepted food much more easily than the male. As of the last few days, she constantly hides underneath the filter. Won't come out to feed or explore her surroundings.

When she occasionally does come out, the male is always near her, but never seems to attack. Today, she looked a bit thinner than I remember, and her fins look a bit frayed (ragged). I had to lift the filter to even find her, didn't realize she was still under it.

I visually checked her for parasitic infections like ich, but I cannot see anything that looks really out of line, other than the fins. Swimming looks normal. First time with killifish, so I'm not sure what can go wrong with them, anyone have ideas as to what it could potentially be, or what I could try to remedy this (this isn't normal is it?).

Thank you

----------

